# Printing 100% poly mesh pinnies



## umphreak (May 28, 2015)

hi i have 100% poly mesh pinnies ive printed them before and noticed my white wasnt that white. how can get a strong white imprint without flashing and hitting it twice because that fills in the mesh holes


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

are you using a white ink for poly garments, or just your regular plastisol white ink?


----------



## umphreak (May 28, 2015)

Poly plastisol ink


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i would use a 110 mesh and print several times if i didn't want to flash and reprint. depending on the brand of ink, you may or may not be able to get it as bright as you want.


----------



## umphreak (May 28, 2015)

Should I be flashing for a second hit I just notice when I do that it fills the holes of the mesh in


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

if you can't get the desired "brightness" with several strokes, then you may have to flash and print again. depending on the purpose, filling in the holes isn't a big deal on pinnies. at least the ones i've done the customer wasn't concerned about it, and i warned them before i printed that some of the holes may get filled in.


----------

